# Pyrethrum bomb question



## perfecto (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got a Spider Mite problem that I've been attacking for a couple weeks now. I got a couple pyrethrum bombs from the hydro shop and the dude told me to be sure that all of my fans are off in my room. My question is, shouldn't I leave my A/C unit turned on? It was 107 degrees outside today, 102 the day before and it's looking like it will be over 100 all week. My grow room is outside and it's got a tin roof, so it gets 100 degrees or more inside the room when it's only 90 or so outside. That's too damn hot for my plants. Should I leave my A/C turned on? It's a window type of A/C so it shouldn't be venting any air to the outside.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

I would leave it on you don't want heat stress on top of the spidermites! The one thing about the bombs becareful using them I used once and they burned my plants to crap!

                                           Phatpharmer


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Also I found the bomb didn't work to well, it didn't kill the mites unless I sprayed them directly, the 3 things I found worked best were Neem oil, Insecticidal Soap, and diluted Iso alcohol! I used 1 of these application every week for 6 weeks rotating there use, I haven't had mites since! One thing I can say is when you think you've one your battle spray at least for another week as there pesky little buggars to kill!

                                Phatpharmer


----------



## perfecto (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I was thinking the same thing about heat stress. I was also going to spray with Neem the day after the bomb. I heard about using iso alcohol but was unsure if that would hurt the plants. Since you say your plants lived through it, I'll be sure to give it a try!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

Just make sure you dilute the alcohol I use 1:1 ratio, I found that if you use only 1 substance that they get amune so its good to battle them with more than 1 substance!

                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2009)

The can tells you to shut off fans to maximize the effectiveness of the product--this seems to be the only reason.  However, there is a warning to shut off any source of open flames--like pilot lights--and unplug any appliances that cycle on and off, so the stuff must be somewhat explosive.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 29, 2009)

You can leave your AC on and circulatory fans on, just turn off all the exhaust venting.

If you get pyrithium directly on your plant, it WILL kill the leaves and turn them funky colors. If you have your plants trimmed up, spray a little underneath the canopy, if you can. Otherwise, ensure the bomb is placed in an area of the grow so that it will not spray directly on your plants. Let the circualtory fans disperse it throughout your room.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

wow man, that sounds a bit harsh to use on mj man.
 personally
  i'll never use any product wit the word "BOMB" in it on any my girls no matter wat the reason.
 unless of course say i started like 50 plants an everyone turned out male. i'd just get a bomb an give up an blow the whole thing up  LOL

ya know, i cant help but wonder if products like these are maybe the reason for so many wierd mutant things goin on wit mj plants  which i too have notice an abundance on lately. like maybe the big seed breeders use all sorts chemicals etc to do watever and god only knows wats all in the stuff they put on mj now a days an who's to say its long term after affects dont affect things.
  i know i wouldnt wanan smoke any teh bud your bombing.  
  my future kids if any might be born wit flippers or somethin LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wow man, that sounds a bit harsh to use on mj man.
> personally
> i'll never use any product wit the word "BOMB" in it on any my girls no matter wat the reason.
> unless of course say i started like 50 plants an everyone turned out male. i'd just get a bomb an give up an blow the whole thing up  LOL
> ...



LOL--I'm not sure that smoking spider mites and their eggs would be any better...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 29, 2009)

IIRC it comes from a flower and inst nearly as scary as the name implies.


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2009)

one other thing about pyrithium, is it isn't very effective on mites. It IS an 'insecticide'. Mites are arachnophobes(spiders).


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

I used a combination of iso and water for one treatment, then used _Garden Safe House Plant & Garden Insect Spray_, then iso again. Have not seen the nasty little snots since and don't want to see them again.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you in flower?  I dunno about setting off a bomb if that's the case imho...   I had a moderate infestation several years ago early in flower and we used CO2 to suffocate them to death and it worked very well.  At the end of the bloom we really cleaned out the room, sprayed a diliuted bleach/water mixture and set off bug bombs and did another CO2 gassing...  My buddy had some Avid at the time so we used to do a quick dip of the clones after rooting them for preventative and we never saw another mite for the remaining year or so we were at that location.  I've gotten away from using Avid as it's pretty scary stuff.  It's effective here in the south but out west in Cali and BC it was so overused that mites have built up a tolerance to the stuff and it isn't nearly as effective anymore.  CO2 doesn't hurt anything but the mites and YOU if you stay in the CO2 saturated room as there is a lack of oxygen and you can pass out and suffocate too...

To do this technique you need to get a 20lb CO2 cylinder and let it empty it's contents into your grow room with the ventilation off but with fans going.  It wasn't summer so we didn't have A/C but if it was me I'd leave it off for a dark cycle if I used CO2 this way.

Ideally you should use a regulator to release the gas as those tanks can freeze up if you just open the valve and let it rip IME...

Also...  BE CAREFUL if you have to go into the room...  It can smother and suffocate you too!    If the mites don't have any air you won't either...  At the end of the 12 hr darkness quickly go into the room and turn on your a/c and ventilation fan and get back out, leave the door open and give it a good 15 minutes to a half hour to replenish the oxygen in the room...   If you stay in the room you could pass out from lack of oxygen.

We used two applications... two entire 20 lb tanks but it was $60 well spent as we caught the infestation early on and the buds developed without any nasty critters.

Any-hoo.  Just a kinder, gentler thought...

Peace!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> one other thing about pyrithium, is it isn't very effective on mites. It IS an 'insecticide'. Mites are arachnophobes(spiders).


 

Great point. I have NEVER seen a pyrithium "bomb" eridicate spidermites from a grow. It will help control it, but it won't rid your garden, imo.


----------

